#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός ΤCR 407 - άριστη κατάσταση

## fkant

με δυο μπαταριες πρισμα στυλεο τριποδο  κομπλε  2000 ευρω

----------

